# Some very cool stuff in NY



## kirk thomas (May 25, 2020)

Vintage AMF tank bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Nice vintage AMF tank bicycle good condition all parts are their best offer call Kurt at thank you



					syracuse.craigslist.org
				











						2017 Detroit bikes cruiser - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

like new less than 20 miles 3 speed cruiser medium frame check the Detroit bikes website for value...



					albany.craigslist.org
				











						AMF Roadmaster Voyager - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

70s era? AMF Roadmaster Voyager bicycle 24 x 1 3/8" tires . Rides beautiful, coaster brakes. best...



					utica.craigslist.org
				











						Hobie Woody Mannequin , Automaton - general for sale - by owner
					

Hobie Woody Mannequin , motorized for display an oem factory display fixture, this wooden...



					syracuse.craigslist.org
				











						Beach Bikes - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Selling Two - Top Of The Line - Beach Bikes! Like New Condition - Payed $795.00 Each When...



					binghamton.craigslist.org
				











						1964 26 Inch Girl's Spaceliner Bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike...
					

1964 26 Inch Girl's Spaceliner Bicycle. Excellent Condition.



					buffalo.craigslist.org
				











						1964 26 Inch Men's Spaceliner Bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike...
					

1964 26 Inch Men's Spaceliner Bicycle



					buffalo.craigslist.org
				











						Antique bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Very old bike, with a new chain and good tires. Rideable.



					ithaca.craigslist.org
				











						Antique Buck Rogers Sleds - antiques - by owner - collectibles sale
					

Pair of Antique Buck Rogers Sleds



					ithaca.craigslist.org


----------



## stoney (May 26, 2020)

@Freqman1


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 26, 2020)

@Balloonatic


----------



## Balloonatic (May 27, 2020)

Workin on it...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2020)

stoney said:


> @Freqman1



Those sleds are a good deal just not my cup-o-tea. V/r Shawn


----------



## Princeton (May 27, 2020)

That one ad - Antique Bike - from Ithaca NY Craigslist.....what’s that stem on there...hard to see what that is....


----------



## John G04 (May 27, 2020)

princeton said:


> That one ad - Antique Bike - from Ithaca NY Craigslist.....what’s that stem on there...hard to see what that is....




just a dx style knuckle stem. I see in 3rd picture that that log of wood is in just the right place to make it look like a tomahawk stem!


----------

